# Whats the point of getting a PE in Electronics or Computers



## mprasad1x (Mar 20, 2009)

I work in the semiconductor industry and was wondering if there was any benefit in getting a PE in electronics or computers. The industry does not require it.

I was thinking of going for a PE in Power and was wondering in CA if you could get a PE in power if all your post college work experience was in electronics.

A PE in power would be nice since you never know what the future has in store. :sharkattack:

I was thinking of maybe doing some consulting work on the side once the construction industry picks up.


----------



## benbo (Mar 20, 2009)

mprasad1x said:


> I work in the semiconductor industry and was wondering if there was any benefit in getting a PE in electronics or computers. The industry does not require it.
> I was thinking of going for a PE in Power and was wondering in CA if you could get a PE in power if all your post college work experience was in electronics.
> 
> A PE in power would be nice since you never know what the future has in store. :sharkattack:
> ...


You can get an electrical PE in any concentration you want. It doesn't matter what you studied or work in. Electrical experience is electrical experience, at least when I applied.


----------



## mprasad1x (Mar 20, 2009)

If I were to go the electronics/computer route, is there an benefit in doing so.

I never heard of anyone in these fields needing a PE to sign off on anything.


----------



## benbo (Mar 20, 2009)

mprasad1x said:


> If I were to go the electronics/computer route, is there an benefit in doing so.
> I never heard of anyone in these fields needing a PE to sign off on anything.


If you want to get a PE for whatever reason, get one in the field you know best. In California it doesn't matter whether you take Electronics or Power. It only says Electrical on your license - it doesn't specify electronics, computer or power. You can stamp off anything you feel you are qualified to stamp. You can even stamp Electrical work with a Civil license if you feel you are qualified.

I worked 12 years in Aerospace and 6 years in Semiconductors and most people I worked with didn't even know what a PE was. Then I moved to the Government - in a power related position and I had to have one. If you have worked 10 years in your field, as I think you said, and you haven't had to get one yet, you know better than me that you probably don't need it to work in semiconductors.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 20, 2009)

benbo said:


> If you want to get a PE for whatever reason, get one in the field you know best. In California it doesn't matter whether you take Electronics or Power. It only says Electrical on your license - it doesn't specify electronics, computer or power. You can stamp off anything you feel you are qualified to stamp. You can even stamp Electrical work with a Civil license if you feel you are qualified.


That's what I did. I wanted a career change to consulting, so I got my PE. Since my degree was in computer engineering, and I worked in controls, I thought I had the best chance of passing the Computer depth exam. Turns out I was right, and my plan has worked out well so far.


----------



## mbparksPE (Apr 6, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> That's what I did. I wanted a career change to consulting, so I got my PE. Since my degree was in computer engineering, and I worked in controls, I thought I had the best chance of passing the Computer depth exam. Turns out I was right, and my plan has worked out well so far.


I will echo what has said here about getting a PE (in general). If you ever want to cut the corporate tie and start an engineering consulting firm (that is offer engineering services to the public) you'll need a PE. If you ever work for the Government and want to get into positions of more responsibility then you'll need a PE. If you want to get a contract with the Government, many ties the key personnel are asked to have a PE. If you want to design medical equipment or anything that has a public safety interest, you'll need a PE.

And, in my opinion, the most important reason is not think of why you need a PE TODAY, rather what would you do in 5 or 10 years should it be required. It is ALWAYS better to have the PE and not need it then to need it and not have it. More food for thought, there are plans afoot to create Software Engineering and Systems Engineering PE paths. In other words, industry/government (for better or for worse) increasingly desires a PE credential. Better to get it while you are younger (relatively speaking of course) then to wait a decade as the gray matter between our ears begins to degrade and preparing for the PE becomes that much harder.

With that said, as someone who took the Computer PE, do I ever use it, hardly. But as I said, you never know what tomorrow will bring! Good luck!


----------

